# 300mm Honyaki Kiritsuke Sharpening



## JBroida (Nov 7, 2012)

Sadly, no before pictures this time, but it was an initial sharpening. Honyaki knives take much more effort and time to sharpen, and finding the right stones makes a big difference. I used the gesshin 220, 400, 2000, 4000, 6000, 8000, takashima awasedo, and shobudani suita in this sharpening session.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 7, 2012)

very nice.


----------

